# Oh God I did it again



## debbie pataky (Sep 12, 2014)

I need an intervention.....Knit Picks is having a sale...30 % off Chrome Yarn....I love this yarn....yes I ordered 10 skeins.....I swore I was not going to order anymore yarn after I cleaned and organized my sewing room....I have absolutely no will power.&#128561;


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Sorry to say you are asking the wrong group of people for intervention. I have NO will power when it comes to yarn.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

You either, huh? ROFL I'm hopeless and I don't think there's a cure for buying massive quantities of yarn. I was thinking the other day that when I croak, there will be people clearing out my house saying: "The poor old dear - look how much yarn she has - what was wrong with her!" And I'm thinking: "Damn I wish I had another closet to store more stash!"


----------



## Gini_knits (Apr 3, 2013)

At least we have some beautiful things to show for our "addiction" to buying yarn!


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

Tell me about Chroma. I see the sale and am intrigued. What do you knit with it? Socks?


----------



## Joan H (Nov 28, 2012)

The intervention that you need is to remove that foolish GUILT from your psyche.

Why is it that we (generally female) humans think that things that we want because they make us feel better, (which in turn makes us healthier) are something we should not have. How foolish, and how horrid of someone such as our mates, close friends or colleagues, if they try to tell us to not have such healthful things in our spaces. 
Kineseology testing teaches us that you do not have to ingest something such as an Herb to record its positive effects for your person. So if having a stash makes you feel good, then having a substantial stash that you spend time with is one of the best things that you can do for yourself and for your home. 
I could espouse more of this logic, but I must go I have this strong desire to go add to my stash


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

debbie pataky said:


> I need an intervention.....Knit Picks is having a sale...30 % off Chrome Yarn....I love this yarn....yes I ordered 10 skeins.....I swore I was not going to order anymore yarn after I cleaned and organized my sewing room....I have absolutely no will power.😱


This isn't bad if you have a pattern picked out to use the yarn you have just ordered. Then it is OK. My motto right now is "stash first, then buy when absolutely necessary." I was at Hobby Lobby yesterday and did not go anywhere near the yarn section. It is way too tempting. I have to keep thinking -- stash first, stash first, stash first. I know you will enjoy your new yarn. It really is an addiction, isn't it? Have fun with whatever you make from your new yarn.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

If you don't think you should keep it, you could send it to me. LOL


debbie pataky said:


> I need an intervention.....Knit Picks is having a sale...30 % off Chrome Yarn....I love this yarn....yes I ordered 10 skeins.....I swore I was not going to order anymore yarn after I cleaned and organized my sewing room....I have absolutely no will power.😱


----------



## debbie pataky (Sep 12, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## debbie pataky (Sep 12, 2014)

You guys....I am sitting here reading and laughing my butt off..my hubby thinks I have lost my mind. I think he's getting the net.


----------



## debbie pataky (Sep 12, 2014)

Have no idea what I will make out of it but I do have 3 new pattern books...


----------



## debbie pataky (Sep 12, 2014)

WendyMakes gorgeous shawls, scarfs and I made 2 Dreambirds out of it.it has a nice mid length repeat..I wouldn't classify it as long long repeat....just enough to where the color changes just right for the Dreambirds.


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

If you think you are really bad , then go sit in a corner for an hour. Be sure to take the current WIP with you. I have to sit in the corner every time I get close to Hobby Lobby or Joanns.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thats okay, there is holidays coming and gifts to be made it will get used. I have arguments with Self and Will Power.. it gets nasty at times.. but the one that wins is NO MONEY..  Its hard I know but it will get used.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

I am laughing as I'm flipping through the KPicks catalogue getting ready to order Lupine...mmmmm for cardigan AND socks.....


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

debbie pataky said:


> WendyMakes gorgeous shawls, scarfs and I made 2 Dreambirds out of it.it has a nice mid length repeat..I wouldn't classify it as long long repeat....just enough to where the color changes just right for the Dreambirds.


Oh you have me drooling.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

cathy47 said:


> Thats okay, there is holidays coming and gifts to be made it will get used.


Yeah, yeah - I've used that old 'gifts to be made from this one and this one and this one' too.....and then I get it home. Oh I make lots of gifts but I'm not kidding myself, there's part of the stash that is mine, mine I tell you! As I wrote on another subject here on KP - if I could just knit as fast as I think of things to make - wow! Besides, to use the gift's excuse to use up all my stash I'd need relatives numbering about the population of Missouri! ROFL


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I saw that also, quickly went past it so I wouldn't get too tempted!


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

I've been good today, I went into Hobbycraft and didn't buy any yarn, such self control (only because what they had today was cheap rubbish &#128518


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I plead guilty i commited the same crime. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorry but I can't intervene as I brought 14 balls of Red Heart this week !! Lol. :thumbup:


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

This was my affirmation for today: The truth is that there is nothing noble in being superior to somebody else. The only real nobility is in being superior to your former self. Whitney Young

Now why did I immediately think about buying yarn?


----------



## snowflakedawn (Dec 23, 2014)

AMEN to asking the wrong group for intervention! I would add books to my already long list of yarn, yardage and patterns. All of which I will NOT live long enough to knit/crochet into something or read unless I am 200 years old. . .at 77 . . .who knows they may come up with something!


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

So now all you have to do is knit up 10 skeins' worth of project, and you'll be even!


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

Roe said:


> Sorry to say you are asking the wrong group of people for intervention. I have NO will power when it comes to yarn.


 Ha! I couldn't agree more!


----------



## patringo (Feb 11, 2014)

i understand. i used to have an addiction paper crafting products, changed to fabric when i got in to quilting. then i got derailed from quilting by knitting. just exchanged one addiction for another. waiting for the next one to hit. pretty comfortable with the knitting/crocheting for now. we shall see. 

just enjoy the ride.


----------



## debbie pataky (Sep 12, 2014)

I knew you guys would make me get rid of the guilt....Thanks


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

patringo said:


> i understand. i used to have an addiction paper crafting products, changed to fabric when i got in to quilting. then i got derailed from quilting by knitting. just exchanged one addiction for another. waiting for the next one to hit. pretty comfortable with the knitting/crocheting for now. we shall see.
> 
> just enjoy the ride.


Just don't get addicted to beads...it can be just as bad as yarn. In my case, I don't know which stash is larger, my yarn, or my beads. I love beading just as much as knitting. The only good thing is, some of my beads could be considered vintage which means they are worth more these days...the same with my yarn!


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

I think you deserved a reward for cleaning and organizing your sewing room


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

laceluvr said:


> Just don't get addicted to beads...it can be just as bad as yarn. In my case, I don't know which stash is larger, my yarn, or my beads. I love beading just as much as knitting. The only good thing is, some of my beads could be considered vintage which means they are worth more these days...the same with my yarn!


Now you tell me - I have a cabinet of beads that rivals my yarn stash since I've been beading for years! And I'm a vintage bead 'freak' too! I'm working on an design idea to make a pin to match a shawlette that I just finished with yarn and beads in a cabochon setting.


----------



## Kolby (Jan 22, 2011)

I don't feel guilty but I do feel overwhelmed with organizing all the yarn. By color? By pattern? By texture? By project? In plastic bins? On shelves where I can see it? In project bags? LOL


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh dear I so understand your eagerness to add to your stash! Enjoy your future projects.
Tashi


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

debbie pataky said:


> I need an intervention.....Knit Picks is having a sale...30 % off Chrome Yarn....I love this yarn....yes I ordered 10 skeins.....I swore I was not going to order anymore yarn after I cleaned and organized my sewing room....I have absolutely no will power.😱


Oh, Debbie - there is no such thing as "will power" to stop you from doing something. It's called "won't power" so I "won't". Now ask me if that ever works - nope - I prefer the "will power" so "I will" partake of purchasing more stash or whatevers. Works with desserts too. ROFL! Besides, you never know when you will need what you purchased and it's better to have it in your stash at a good price.

PS - this is an enabling list - can you tell?? :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## citymouse (May 17, 2014)

I'm knitting fingerless gloves right now. The yarn flows nicely and feels very good in the hand.


WendyMargaret said:


> Tell me about Chroma. I see the sale and am intrigued. What do you knit with it? Socks?


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Try my form of aversion therapy - completely involuntary, I may add. Buy wool, fabric, whatever until it squeezes out the chimney, breeds in boxes, sneaks out into the garden, bends the walls outward....and THEN do a clear-out. 
If both you and your sanity survive, you will not buy yarn or whatever for a long long time. 
Ask me how I know.


----------



## lilytucker (Nov 16, 2014)

Oh, boy.... chroma, you say? My favorite..... I have to go now......


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Have to join all the others that are laughing - I say stash first, stash first, stash first and then I get coupons for 50% off or a new catalog or email and I am on it like bees to honey. Don't have any willpower when it comes to yarn and knitting patterns and have decided to stop punishing myself over it - buying yarn makes me happy.


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

As you well know, you WILL use this yarn! BTW, is there not room for it in the storage cabinet in the bathroom......? And SUCH a good deal!


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

As soon as I drink my coffee I am off to the yarn shop -- again. Think of it this way: prices of everything are going up. You are buying it before the price increase.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

Intervention? We are right there with you! We are buying also while "egging" you on by telling you "what a bargain" and "isn't that lovely" or "that is so soft; how can you resist."


----------



## macde (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh goodness me!! Next Thursday Wool Tyme, just five minutes away by car, is having their tent sale. I have been making lists of things I would like to make, types & weight of yarn I need for those projects & any yarn that calls to me. This gives me about one month leading up to the sale of pleasure & therefore happiness that spills out onto anyone near me. Not to mention the joy I get when I actually knit these items. Ahh! Can hardly wait.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I am sorry but I have no idea who Will Power is, so there is no use speaking to me a about him Lol


----------



## DeePickens (Mar 22, 2015)

Just be glad that you are not collecting sewing machines. I can go look but not buy anymore. I like the old metal machines and I fix them and give them away. Have some yarn but usually get enough for a project and do not collect that much, but have a huge fabric stash. Have fun if you enjoy looking at it at least it keeps you out of the pool hall.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

What can I say...deliver us from the evil yarn? No way Jose!!


debbie pataky said:


> I need an intervention.....Knit Picks is having a sale...30 % off Chrome Yarn....I love this yarn....yes I ordered 10 skeins.....I swore I was not going to order anymore yarn after I cleaned and organized my sewing room....I have absolutely no will power.😱


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

I just can't let myself look!


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

Just received an email from Mary Maxim saying they have some yarns on sale for $1.99! Decisions, decisions! &#128522;


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

No sympathy here. Sorry.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

debbie pataky said:


> I need an intervention.....Knit Picks is having a sale...30 % off Chrome Yarn....I love this yarn....yes I ordered 10 skeins.....I swore I was not going to order anymore yarn after I cleaned and organized my sewing room....I have absolutely no will power.&#55357;&#56881;


 And you told US KP-ers [who are now looking at the map to see where you and your sale-store is] that for what reason.......


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

debbie pataky said:


> I need an intervention.....Knit Picks is having a sale...30 % off Chrome Yarn....I love this yarn....yes I ordered 10 skeins.....I swore I was not going to order anymore yarn after I cleaned and organized my sewing room....I have absolutely no will power.😱


Well join the crowd! Happy knitting!


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

I will be visiting my favorite yarn shop tomorrow and I don't need any yarn, I haven't used what I bought last time, in fact I don't remember what patterns I bought it for, but you bet your bottom dollar I'll buy more! LOL


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

debbie pataky said:


> I need an intervention.....Knit Picks is having a sale...30 % off Chrome Yarn....I love this yarn....yes I ordered 10 skeins.....I swore I was not going to order anymore yarn after I cleaned and organized my sewing room....I have absolutely no will power.😱


me too! just did same thing last week! hubby got the mail and said 'what else'!?! sock yarn! LOL


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

The only hint I can offer for this "condition" is to not even look at the catalog or the on line adds when you get them but push delete immediately. I have to do that with both yarn and fabric in order to resist the temptation of more as my sewing/craft room is already overflowing out into the family room.


----------



## Maureen0722 (Jun 9, 2015)

Oh... I feel the pain . No intervention here though. I just ordered from Webs, And Knit picks, And joined the yarn box crowd. I have no project ideas, just filling up my closet..


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I have next to no willpower, so I empathize with you completely. If it's a yarn you love, and if it's on sale, how can you control yourself??

Hazel


----------



## jjolo32 (Dec 26, 2014)

well buying more yarn enables me to knit or crochet more items ,of course, to give to friends,relatives, charity,Christmas gifts,birthday gifts,and other special day, oh yes wedding,christenings, AND it makes me a better person,happy and relaxed able to enjoy life and being alone.!!!!!I probable can think on more reasons if I really need too. lol


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

Can't help you. I'm an enabler.


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm no help either. We just had a very hot, humid week here and I put in an order for yarn at Yarn Paradise great summer sale! Why? Why?! I am so happy!  Can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

I tried that too. Must not have as much willpower as you.


----------



## colleend2006 (Aug 25, 2012)

well thanks alot now I have to go check it out


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

I've had only one experience with KnitPicks yarn - quite a bit of it (cotton) was donated to our prayer shawl ministry. Although it is lovely stuff to work with, I'm a bit disappointed in the teeny, tiny skeins (70 yards...really?). It's easy for me to pass on this one.


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

I have a sister and a very good friend that will be thrilled to inherit my stash!


----------



## debbie pataky (Sep 12, 2014)

A tent sale.....really.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 28, 2011)

WEBS had a 50% off sale - I spent $312.76. When the box arrived, I felt like it was Christmas morning!!


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> You either, huh? ROFL I'm hopeless and I don't think there's a cure for buying massive quantities of yarn. I was thinking the other day that when I croak, there will be people clearing out my house saying: "The poor old dear - look how much yarn she has - what was wrong with her!" And I'm thinking: "Damn I wish I had another closet to store more stash!"


Exactly!


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

I just placed an order of 8 balls in worsted weight.Of course I'll tell my DH when it arrives that it's a back order from way back when.


----------



## Susanwise (Jan 14, 2012)

This is one of the reasons I read KP first thing in the morning. I know I'm not alone. I just bought 4 skeins of Rosd to China for a cowl....alpaca, silk, camel and cashmere. The stash plus the magazines, printed patterns and other knitting paraphernalia is taking over the house. DH never ( hardly) says a word.


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

The ONLY way I would be able to avoid buying something is if yarn came in one weight and in only one or two colors....like black and white. When I visit a new shop and spend two hours feeling all of their luscious yarns, I feel that I need to buy at least one skein of sock yarn. That is why my room is the best insulated in the house.....all that yarn! No sympathy here. I'm a sucker for pretty colors in anything soft.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

Yep I have no willpower either. Just got my Herrschners Catalog and guess what? I want to order yarn too, and I have 8 storage bins FULL of yarn to use up.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Well I am glad to know I am in good company. I just did the same thing. Not to mention Mary Maxime has Mellowspun on sale for 1.99 a skein. I love that yarn too. Had to have some. I tried to stop myself but there was no turning back once I saw the add. &#128525;


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Sorry this is not the place for interventions. We are good at encouraging. I guess we all have similar weakness.


----------



## Mothers Roost (Nov 9, 2014)

I think we all have this problem backwards..........

it is not "WILL" POWER we need, it is "WON'T" POWER and I haven't noticed any of that around my house. I find lots and lots of "WILL" and not a single drop of "WON'T"..... BUT, isn't it fun????


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

God's Girl said:


> The only hint I can offer for this "condition" is to not even look at the catalog or the on line adds when you get them but push delete immediately. I have to do that with both yarn and fabric in order to resist the temptation of more as my sewing/craft room is already overflowing out into the family room.


This is easier said then done. Once you have seen the add in your email box it can't be unseen no matter how fast you hit delete. Then it calls to me all day. Yep, NO willpower where yarn is concerned. I am sure many of you on this sight can vouch for that because some of your stashes have moved to my house and I love it.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

You could look at this way--if you waited until you cleaned the sewing room you might not get that gorgeous yarn on sale or you could get busy, right away, and clean that sewing room and all will be right, again.


----------



## DianaS (Sep 20, 2011)

Knitpicks has both fingering weight yarn and worsted weight on sale. It really is nice to work with and makes beautiful things. I am considering buying worsted weight to make the Marinja Butterfly shawl found on Ravelry http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/butterfly---papillon. I made one of these shawls with fingering weight yarn, and would like to try one in worsted weight on larger needles to make it bigger.


----------



## island stasher (Dec 23, 2012)

Sorry. I don't understand the problem. Yarn is good - you can never have too much.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

flitri said:


> I am sorry but I have no idea who Will Power is, so there is no use speaking to me a about him Lol


 :thumbup:


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

Didn't order the chroma but just ordered more felicia for some more socks. Love the feel. My oldest usually consoles me when I feel guilty with "you deserve it." I tell myself that it keeps me out of trouble, and I don't want to throw it.


----------



## Mothers Roost (Nov 9, 2014)

blessedinMO said:


> :thumbup:


I don't know any Will Power either.


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

Susanwise said:


> This is one of the reasons I read KP first thing in the morning. I know I'm not alone. I just bought 4 skeins of Rosd to China for a cowl....alpaca, silk, camel and cashmere. The stash plus the magazines, printed patterns and other knitting paraphernalia is taking over the house. DH never ( hardly) says a word.


I love Road to China, great choice for your cowl.

To the OP here is a great pattern for using your chroma.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/zickzack-scarf
It's really easy but looks really complicated. The ladies in our knitting group have been making these some of them are on their 3rd scarf. It's amazing how different each scarf looks. I think what makes them fun to knit is that you don't know which color combination is going to happen next. Most of the knitters have adjusted the pattern to be 6 repeats wide instead of 8 repeats.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

If your bills are paid and no one is going hungry then I say Good for you!!! Enjoy it, life is short. Take time to smell the flowers (or yarn).


----------



## The Reader (May 29, 2014)

You can pm me and I'll give you my address. I love Chrome!


----------



## buoybutt (Nov 3, 2014)

Debbie you only have the yarn stash that isn't so bad. I have both a yarn and fabric stash. I am forever telling myself stash first, stash first, then I see a new pattern that I must make and I buy the fabric or yarn to go with it. I need to go to both a yarn and fabric aholics groups. HEE HEE


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

Glad to know there are LOTS of us around. Makes our addiction seem not so bad, and like someone said we do have beautiful things to show for all our work, and yarn!!!!


----------



## rusti (Mar 4, 2011)

I am terrible at intervention ...but I am really good at carrying and helping load it in the car!


----------



## buoybutt (Nov 3, 2014)

I knew I shouldn't have read the rest of my emails. Mary Maxim is also having a yarn sale, $1.99 per skein. I will behave, I will behave. I have a major addiction to their kits but right now I have so many of them it will take me 3 life times to get through them and that doesn't account for all of the loose yarn(s).


----------



## Rae K (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm just recovering from an incomplete spinal cord injury. Went from expert knitter to pretty much paralized from the neck down. After surgery,in a fit of optomism I spent a lot of time in rehab designing a sweater in my head, ordered yarn by phone, and concentrated on trying to get movement back into my hands. Currently I can knit for a few minutes at a time, giving me hope. Sometimes the project in your imagination is as good as the one on your needles. So no need to feel guilt.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

OOH BOY!! I just googled Chrome yarn. I'm repeating, "I don't need any more yarn, I don't need any more yarn".


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Don't ask me for forgiveness, I was in Tuesday Morning yesterday and bought about 12 skeins of Italian mohair.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Rae K said:


> I'm just recovering from an incomplete spinal cord injury. Went from expert knitter to pretty much paralized from the neck down. After surgery,in a fit of optomism I spent a lot of time in rehab designing a sweater in my head, ordered yarn by phone, and concentrated on trying to get movement back into my hands. Currently I can knit for a few minutes at a time, giving me hope. Sometimes the project in your imagination is as good as the one on your needles. So no need to feel guilt.


Oh my. My condolences to you. I wish you a steady speedy recovery. Hugs.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Me neither. I love yarn. I know I shouldn't buy more but I can't pass up a good sale.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

rusti said:


> I am terrible at intervention ...but I am really good at carrying and helping load it in the car!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Rae K said:


> I'm just recovering from an incomplete spinal cord injury. Went from expert knitter to pretty much paralized from the neck down. After surgery,in a fit of optomism I spent a lot of time in rehab designing a sweater in my head, ordered yarn by phone, and concentrated on trying to get movement back into my hands. Currently I can knit for a few minutes at a time, giving me hope. Sometimes the project in your imagination is as good as the one on your needles. So no need to feel guilt.


I hope you have a full and speedy recovery and it sounds as though you are well on your way. You are using my method of planning a reward to get me through the bad times; you are determined and will succeed with your positive attitude. You will share a picture when you finish your design won't you? We'll be waiting!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I know I want to make dragon scarves for my grand nephews. However, I have several things to finish first. I have mocked up orders on several on-line sales to order the yarn only to not push the purchase button. Trying not to buy yarn until I am absolutely sure I will make the item. I have a small stash of sock yarn but trying not to over spend my impulses. That said, I am still watching for washable green wool on sale!


----------



## stashcoffin (Jun 20, 2015)

You're in good, no FINE company. When I come across a good deal, I will usually buy ALL of it so that when I do look thru my patterns, I will have "enough". Same thing with quilt fabric marked down (it doesn't lose any quality by being put on sale!) Then I have the delicious task of determining what to do with it. Then, when I have done that, I put it away. When I come across it again, I think "Now, what pattern did I plan this for?" so I end up looking for new patterns...it's a complete circle...


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Who would have guessed? Will power when it comes to yarn you have got to be kidding. :thumbup: :thumbup: :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Arlexda2 (Apr 23, 2013)

I can't believe that you would advertise a yarn sale at Knit Picks on a Knitting/Crochet forum! You know that we are all - in one form or another addicted to yarn. 

Now, I have to go on KnitPicks and look at what they have. I so love their yarn. :lol: :roll:


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Arlexda2 said:


> I can't believe that you would advertise a yarn sale at Knit Picks on a Knitting/Crochet forum! You know that we are all - in one form or another addicted to yarn.
> 
> Now, I have to go on KnitPicks and look at what they have. I so love their yarn. :lol: :roll:


You have a very long line of us ahead of you :!:  :shock: :-o    :-D :lol:


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Oh, splurge, look on it as an investment. What you pay now for yarn will look like peanuts in a few years' time. Someone, somewhere will use it, so it could be an inheritance, too.


----------



## Arlexda2 (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh what a wonderful idea. Sit in the corner. At times, I shop with friends that just have to stop by Michael's, JoAnn's or wherever they sell craft items. I am always asked "what do you think about this". So, I have to go to the section that they are interested in to help - always detouring them around the yarn sections.

I really think that it is best to have a "buddy" along with you when you are going to a craft store. I tell my "buddy" before we go in. "Do not let me buy yarn, do not let me buy yarn!! No matter what excuse I give you - DO NOT LET ME BUY YARN!!!" 

Now, I have an excuse, I can say my feet hurt and can go sit in the corner so, my checkbook won't get in trouble and me right behind it because I spent too much $ on yarn. AGAIN!!!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

debbie pataky said:


> I need an intervention.....Knit Picks is having a sale...30 % off Chrome Yarn....I love this yarn....yes I ordered 10 skeins.....I swore I was not going to order anymore yarn after I cleaned and organized my sewing room....I have absolutely no will power.😱


Join the club. I went looking for yarn for a shell I want to knit. Found yarn I liked at Webs and more that I liked at Ice Yarns. I couldn't choose between them, so I ordered both.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Joan H said:


> The intervention that you need is to remove that foolish GUILT from your psyche.
> 
> Why is it that we (generally female) humans think that things that we want because they make us feel better, (which in turn makes us healthier) are something we should not have. How foolish, and how horrid of someone such as our mates, close friends or colleagues, if they try to tell us to not have such healthful things in our spaces.
> Kineseology testing teaches us that you do not have to ingest something such as an Herb to record its positive effects for your person. So if having a stash makes you feel good, then having a substantial stash that you spend time with is one of the best things that you can do for yourself and for your home.
> I could espouse more of this logic, but I must go I have this strong desire to go add to my stash


Hmmm, I must learn more about this teaching.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

patringo said:


> i understand. i used to have an addiction paper crafting products, changed to fabric when i got in to quilting. then i got derailed from quilting by knitting. just exchanged one addiction for another. waiting for the next one to hit. pretty comfortable with the knitting/crocheting for now. we shall see.
> 
> just enjoy the ride.


You can't help it, it's an addictive gene, I have it too.  ;-)


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

One night I overheard my boyfriend talking with his mom on the phone. He was telling her that I had so much yarn there was no way I could ever use it all! ... My feelings were hurt, I knew he was correct, I felt sad... and yes, a little guilty! ...Thank heavens I got over that! I'm back to buying yarn... and occasionlly I even knit!


----------



## Julie's Mom (Feb 22, 2015)

Ut oh...I had never heard of KnitPicks before joining KP, and I just looked up their web site. I see what you mean about chroma. I did NOT sign up for their email list but will certainly keep this yarn in mind for a future project--at a time when it's on sale again.


----------



## ltcmomky (Aug 22, 2013)

Oh honey, I work in health care. People are spending money on so much worse stuff. Go easy on yourself. It may be addicting but it won't stop your heart!! ;-P


----------



## AuntFlunky (Sep 15, 2011)

I know! I ordered 14 skins of Alpaca cloud on sale. I better improve my skills for these two shawls.....


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

debbie pataky said:


> I need an intervention.....Knit Picks is having a sale...30 % off Chrome Yarn....I love this yarn....yes I ordered 10 skeins.....I swore I was not going to order anymore yarn after I cleaned and organized my sewing room....I have absolutely no will power.😱


Picture worth a thousand words.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Joan H said:


> The intervention that you need is to remove that foolish GUILT from your psyche.
> 
> Why is it that we (generally female) humans think that things that we want because they make us feel better, (which in turn makes us healthier) are something we should not have. How foolish, and how horrid of someone such as our mates, close friends or colleagues, if they try to tell us to not have such healthful things in our spaces.
> Kineseology testing teaches us that you do not have to ingest something such as an Herb to record its positive effects for your person. So if having a stash makes you feel good, then having a substantial stash that you spend time with is one of the best things that you can do for yourself and for your home.
> I could espouse more of this logic, but I must go I have this strong desire to go add to my stash


Yay you!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I will not even go look at any sales because I KNOW I will purchase more yarn. I have enough yarn to last the rest of my lifetime and I still won't use it all. I am trying really hard not to buy any more yarn. Well, unless it is something that I don't have already. Then I might be tempted. LOLOL..


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I bought some too.


----------



## buoybutt (Nov 3, 2014)

You all are just sooooooooooo bad. Now I have another site to keep me occupied!!


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

ltcmomky said:


> Oh honey, I work in health care. People are spending money on so much worse stuff. Go easy on yourself. It may be addicting but it won't stop your heart!! ;-P


 :shock: :lol: It will if you miss that great sale :!:


----------



## Persian Cat (Apr 9, 2012)

I know the feeling ! I have enough to open a shop ! What did I do yesterday I had a look at "Yarn Paradise" site and yes I expect you guessed I ordered another 2 Packs of a grey and white mix yarn that is 16 balls in total the price was £3.83 and cost of Skynet courier is £5.64[ so for a total of £9.47 I think I got a real bargain ! Now I MUST stop looking at anymore yarnquote=debbie pataky]I need an intervention.....Knit Picks is having a sale...30 % off Chrome Yarn....I love this yarn....yes I ordered 10 skeins.....I swore I was not going to order anymore yarn after I cleaned and organized my sewing room....I have absolutely no will power.😱[/quote]


----------



## Joyce Stewart (Feb 1, 2015)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> Yeah, yeah - I've used that old 'gifts to be made from this one and this one and this one' too.....and then I get it home. Oh I make lots of gifts but I'm not kidding myself, there's part of the stash that is mine, mine I tell you! As I wrote on another subject here on KP - if I could just knit as fast as I think of things to make - wow! Besides, to use the gift's excuse to use up all my stash I'd need relatives numbering about the population of Missouri! ROFL


You sound like my twin! I just ordered more yarn with the excuse that it was for Christmas presents......well, some of it is. I am only limited by my wallet.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

You do have willpower. Instead of ordering 20 skeins, you ordered only 10. Good girl.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I'll take it off your hands, no problem


----------



## trish439 (Jan 25, 2015)

Evie RM said:


> This isn't bad if you have a pattern picked out to use the yarn you have just ordered. Then it is OK. My motto right now is "stash first, then buy when absolutely necessary." I was at Hobby Lobby yesterday and did not go anywhere near the yarn section. It is way too tempting. I have to keep thinking -- stash first, stash first, stash first. I know you will enjoy your new yarn. It really is an addiction, isn't it? Have fun with whatever you make from your new yarn.


LOL I keep trying to do that but rarely successful :mrgreen:


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Think positive;it could be drugs or drink...........and it isn't fattening


debbie pataky said:


> I need an intervention.....Knit Picks is having a sale...30 % off Chrome Yarn....I love this yarn....yes I ordered 10 skeins.....I swore I was not going to order anymore yarn after I cleaned and organized my sewing room....I have absolutely no will power.😱


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm sure that you are in good company with the 1000s of others. LOL


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

I have a student who is finishing a sweater with Chroma. It is beautiful. I like Chroma, too. but I am not looking!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

You're asking this of someone who just bought around $160AU worth of yarn in the last fortnight! I didn't need it either, but it will get used... Enjoy your yarn!


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> You're asking this of someone who just bought around $160AU worth of yarn in the last fortnight! I didn't need it either, but it will get used... Enjoy your yarn!


Hello, do you buy from Yarn Haus in Canberra?


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Tashi said:


> Hello, do you buy from Yarn Haus in Canberra?


No, haven't heard of that place. I only know of 3 LYS, none by that name. Do tell... (My purchases were from BWM.)


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

My husbands idea is to find the name of the scientists who are researching extension of life, knit for them so they can be comfortable while they find the way to extend all our knitting lives!


----------



## bsholl (Mar 1, 2014)

Haha I have no willpower either, right now we are on our way to Webs in Northampton Ma. Not really going for yarn but a friend wants to buy some. Let's see if I make it back with out more yarn! Maybe I can do it !!!!


----------



## Katie in Maine (Jan 11, 2015)

laceluvr said:


> Just don't get addicted to beads...it can be just as bad as yarn. In my case, I don't know which stash is larger, my yarn, or my beads. I love beading just as much as knitting. The only good thing is, some of my beads could be considered vintage which means they are worth more these days...the same with my yarn!


Ditto! Thanks for the support!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Jean Large said:


> If you think you are really bad , then go sit in a corner for an hour. Be sure to take the current WIP with you. I have to sit in the corner every time I get close to Hobby Lobby or Joanns.


Too funny!


----------



## Ghijsmom (Sep 10, 2013)

debsu said:


> As you well know, you WILL use this yarn! BTW, is there not room for it in the storage cabinet in the bathroom......? And SUCH a good deal!


Might be too damp in there?
I love the doll dresses in your avatar. Did you make them?


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Tashi said:


> My husbands idea is to find the name of the scientists who are researching extension of life, knit for them so they can be comfortable while they find the way to extend all our knitting lives!


Good idea!


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Celt Knitter said:


> Think positive;it could be drugs or drink...........and it isn't fattening


Yes! YES!! Y E S ! ! !


----------



## jjolo32 (Dec 26, 2014)

Yarn and fabric and also threads,I need silk thread for hand applique,embroiderythread for counted cross stitch and everyone knows how the colors change every stitch when doing that craft.!!!!!. Then when sewing and doing quilts or clothes you have to match the fabric colors..


----------



## jjolo32 (Dec 26, 2014)

Yarn and fabric and also threads,I need silk thread for hand applique,embroiderythread for counted cross stitch and everyone knows how the colors change every stitch when doing that craft.!!!!!. Then when sewing and doing quilts or clothes you have to match the fabric colors..


----------



## sdostman (Jun 9, 2011)

As you can see you are far from being alone. I went into Joann's last week to purchase just enough gray yarn to do a baby sack my granddaughter has requested. Yea right, just the gray yarn. They had yarn on sale, plus great clearance yarn plus a 20% of purchase coupon. Made out like a bandit :thumbup: Got $89 worth of yarn for $32. Yup I'm a happy camper. Oh and I like the fact that if you are truly feeling the need for punishment I really like the idea of sitting in the corner for an hour. With your project of course.


----------



## bsholl (Mar 1, 2014)

Didn't do it!! Came out of Webs 127.00 poorer!


----------



## Persian Cat (Apr 9, 2012)

Ha Ha ! I dont know what project I will be making with this wool yet it will most probably be baby clothes for charity as there wont be any more babies in our family I dont think !


sdostman said:


> As you can see you are far from being alone. I went into Joann's last week to purchase just enough gray yarn to do a baby sack my granddaughter has requested. Yea right, just the gray yarn. They had yarn on sale, plus great clearance yarn plus a 20% of purchase coupon. Made out like a bandit :thumbup: Got $89 worth of yarn for $32. Yup I'm a happy camper. Oh and I like the fact that if you are truly feeling the need for punishment I really like the idea of sitting in the corner for an hour. With your project of course.


----------



## Persian Cat (Apr 9, 2012)

Someone just like me !


bsholl said:


> Didn't do it!! Came out of Webs 127.00 poorer!


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Joan H said:


> The intervention that you need is to remove that foolish GUILT from your psyche.
> 
> Why is it that we (generally female) humans think that things that we want because they make us feel better, (which in turn makes us healthier) are something we should not have. How foolish, and how horrid of someone such as our mates, close friends or colleagues, if they try to tell us to not have such healthful things in our spaces.
> Kineseology testing teaches us that you do not have to ingest something such as an Herb to record its positive effects for your person. So if having a stash makes you feel good, then having a substantial stash that you spend time with is one of the best things that you can do for yourself and for your home.
> I could espouse more of this logic, but I must go I have this strong desire to go add to my stash


Ditto :thumbup:  :lol: :thumbup:   :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nikka (Nov 27, 2011)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> You either, huh? ROFL I'm hopeless and I don't think there's a cure for buying massive quantities of yarn. I was thinking the other day that when I croak, there will be people clearing out my house saying: "The poor old dear - look how much yarn she has - what was wrong with her!" And I'm thinking: "Damn I wish I had another closet to store more stash!"


Love this, so true.


----------



## knittingrocks (Jan 1, 2014)

Wrong group Sweetie! We would never dream of not buying yarn.


----------



## Persian Cat (Apr 9, 2012)

I think you will need to bring a lorry to collect it!


yona said:


> I'll take it off your hands, no problem


----------



## Amyg (Mar 17, 2014)

It'll be alright!  :thumbup:


----------



## Persian Cat (Apr 9, 2012)

I have done it yet again ! A couple of days ago I had another delivery from "Yarn Paradise " to say I am pleased with it would be an understatement ! What is it about yarn that we get so excited about I really cant put it into words I have plenty of other interests in my life but yarn is like a magnet it keeps drawing me back to get more !

Anyway I have taken a pic to show you all what I was tempted with !
It knits on no 5mm needles so I imagine its like our DK so I bought 2 packs of 8 -50g balls thought maybe I would make myself a cardigan 
The problem now is I want to start on it now and I am making charity baby cardigans and I have 2 other things to finish and I thought I would have more time when I retired !


----------



## bsholl (Mar 1, 2014)

Looks like it would make a beautiful cardigan!


----------



## Persian Cat (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you ! All I need to do now is find a nice pattern !


bsholl said:


> Looks like it would make a beautiful cardigan!


----------



## jjolo32 (Dec 26, 2014)

I am still impatiently awaiting my delivery.








11111


----------

